# Trek care plus ended



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Well That did not last

Trek Care Plus - Trek Bicycle

Glad I got it with my bike. Bought a madone 5.2 in April. 6 month later-1 ultegra chain, rear ultegra cassette and gear cable - no charge! Have about 2000 miles on the bike. Over 3 years this was a no brainer.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting. Right after I learned all the ways to sell it on Trek U, 

Speculation on the reason?

Too good of a deal for the customers that actually used it to overcome those that didn't?


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

My guess is that there were too many shops doing 'favors' for customers. I'm probably guilty of "allowing" my LBS to game the system. Chain/Cassette had less than 1,000 miles on it. When I had the bike in for BB #2 to be replaced, I simply mentioned that "in the event that they see the chain/cassette need replacing, change over to a 12-25 (from 11-28)". I had selfishly wanted to change, but didn't want to spend the money at the time.

Got the bike back and *boom* new cassette and chain...


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Chader09 said:


> Speculation on the reason?


Extended warranties like this usually end for one of only a few reasons:

- The underwriter did not anticipate the frequency or magnitude (in cost) that the claims would generate.
- Trek was receiving far too many claims of improper handling of the claims by the 3rd party and they didn't want it to impact their brand.

Those are the two that I can think of off the top of my head and if I had to lean one way it'd be the first bullet point. The value of the plans made them a total no brainer, heck I was selling bikes on the account of the plan alone.

We had a customer wrap two Superfly bikes around trees over the course of 8-months. We anticipate $7000+ worth of damage between the two claims (at least) and he hasn't even had the bike a year. That's one guy, at one store.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, and this program was far more open than many extended warranties that I have seen (i.e. auto versions). The "no-fault" aspect seems very unique and may have been taken advantage of by owners and/or shops as you described.

I sure tried to sell it because it was such a no-brainer, especially for the higher priced bikes. I had even planned to get for my bikes prior to it's removal.


----------

